# Kim Mitchell's new pedal board



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

Kim bought a Hartman Flanger from me a few months ago that he loves. (Contact me if you're looking for one)

He sent me a pic now that LA Sound has put a pedalboard together for him. 

What are the 3 pedals in between the EM-5 and Dyna Comp?


----------



## prodigal_son (Apr 23, 2009)

http://www.rockbox.com/
http://www.xacttone.com/


----------



## ThePass (Aug 10, 2007)

Too much for me..........seems like I'd need a degree in some science to work that thing!


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

The old Ibanez "Soundtank" seems a tad out of place among the boutique pedals. I thought I was doing a lot of tap dancing with a boost, overdrive, wah, switches for amp tremolo and reverb and a delay.


----------



## bduguay (Jul 15, 2009)

NB_Terry said:


> Kim bought a Hartman Flanger from me a few months ago that he loves. (Contact me if you're looking for one)
> 
> He sent me a pic now that LA Sound has put a pedalboard together for him.
> 
> What are the 3 pedals in between the EM-5 and Dyna Comp?


 So he got the Flanger from you eh? I thought he might have been influenced by L.A.S.D. for that and the Rockbox and XTS pedals.
This board intrigues me. I saw Kim a couple of years ago and he was using only a couple or 3 boss pedals, one of which was a Super Chorus so that he could feed to amps.
I don't find this one an outrageous amount of pedals and any complicated switching is easily simplified by the Musicom switcher. As for the Ibanez sound tank, I can't say why he's chosen that one but I know Kevin Breit uses one and likes it for its short delay.
B.


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

Here's Kim's board that i took a pic of 5 or so years ago.


----------



## bduguay (Jul 15, 2009)

That's the one. 
I'm curious where he would use the Vibe and Flanger.
B.


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

bduguay said:


> That's the one.
> I'm curious where he would use the Vibe and Flanger.
> B.


A lot of the old Max stuff (which he still plays live) has a flanger. The vibe is a new sort of thing for his sound AFAIK. 

He's working on a new cd, so maybe he's using some new tones. His last disc is a great album.


----------



## bduguay (Jul 15, 2009)

I consider myself a 'halfway out of the closet' Kim Mitchell fan. He's played our local Sound of Music Festival a number of times over the years and never fails to deliver a great show. I've heard some stuff from his last record and quite like it. I'm very curious to see him perform with this new board.
B.


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

Kim changed a few things...

[video=youtube;GZ573s8xVp8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GZ573s8xVp8[/video]


----------

